# boosted autos



## VaE39 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, this was just a thought but what if I was to supercharge or turbo my 99 528 auto. I know auto loses a lot of power and its not the same, but are there any boosted autos out there? I know the little 2.8 m52 can take some boost, but I dont know if it would be worth it. Any ideas?


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

twin turbo 5 psi


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

n3rd420 said:


> twin turbo 5 psi


:rofl:

You do know the 528 is a 6 cyl, dont you?

To the original poster,

There are plenty of turbo and supercharger kits for your car. And they will still work with the Auto. So do some searching and let us know what catches your eye.

Lance


----------



## BeRzErKaS (Jan 1, 2004)

My auto tranny lasted 6k miles under boost before crapping out. 

I then installed an m3 manual tranny and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## VaE39 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was thinking VF s/c with level 10 tranny. I've heard good things about level 10.


----------



## 54ODell (Dec 28, 2005)

VaE39 said:


> I was thinking VF s/c with level 10 tranny. I've heard good things about level 10.


That's where I'm heading next... Level 10. It'll change the charateristics of your transmisson from what I understand. Shifts are much harder. VF is quite slow in their devlepment of stage 2, so I'm beginning to look into custom intercooler options rather than wait for their after cooler.


----------



## keepupchump (Dec 1, 2006)

damn i would love to see a tt bmw!!!!
any pics?


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

keepupchump said:


> damn i would love to see a tt bmw!!!!
> any pics?


You need look no further than your local BMW dealer - the new 335i.
http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/3/335iSedan/gallery.htm

enjoy.


----------



## kbfire607 (Sep 2, 2006)

go twin turbo instead of the supercharger and turbo b/c you'll get more power to ur car


----------



## IzzyX5 (Aug 28, 2006)

If you do decide to go with FI, make sure you forge you rods, pistons, etc. because those motors werent designed to handle any type of boost. Not to discourage you. I guess if you keep your PSI low it wouldnt really matter. 

When you start getting up into the "teens and twenties" of boost its about 10 HP per PSI... so if you were running 13 PSI normally, and you increase it to say 16 PSI, your going up about 30 HP. Just for thought.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

IzzyX5 said:


> If you do decide to go with FI, make sure you forge you rods, pistons, etc. because those motors werent designed to handle any type of boost. Not to discourage you. I guess if you keep your PSI low it wouldnt really matter.
> 
> When you start getting up into the "teens and twenties" of boost its about 10 HP per PSI... so if you were running 13 PSI normally, and you increase it to say 16 PSI, your going up about 30 HP. Just for thought.


Huh? What motor is that? 6 psi on the S62 V8 = 270 hp gain (670 total). Active Autowerk, VF Engineering and Dinan all offer that (although still waiting on VF's kit for the M5). Discovery Automotive can push the motor to 1,000 hp at the crank, and they're the only ones I know for sure are swapping engine internals. Using your formula, that means they're running 40psi (34 + 6). Pardon my skepticism, unless you're talking about a Mini motor...


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

There are a number of firms that specialize in performance automatic transmissions. They offer many levels of build from very small, do it yourself kits, to all out racing units that will handle 2500 hp and many options in between.

So the answer is yes you can reliabily run an automatic behind a boosted motor but only if it's had some work done to it or the boost is very mild.

I do not have an auto tranny and I'm not knowledgeable about BMW trannys but I believe they are Hydromatic units, built by GM. There are many options for Hydromatics.


----------

